# Two Mass. climbers rescued from White Horse Ledge



## Stephen (Oct 7, 2004)

> NORTH CONWAY, N.H. (AP) — Two Massachusetts climbers who went up a cliff beyond their capabilities were rescued Wednesday after one of them fell 30 feet and injured his ankle, one of the rescuers said.
> 
> Conservation Officer Brian Abrams said Michael Grumbach, 35, of Westford, Mass., and Ronald Groulx, 37, also of Westford, were climbing on White Horse Ledge when Grumbach fell.
> 
> ...



http://www4.fosters.com/October_2004/10.07.04/news/ap_nh1007e.asp


----------

